# Many reboots and lack of timers



## deviled_man (Aug 21, 2005)

When I first got my 942, it worked fairly well, but within the last few weeks it has started to reboot quite often. The reboot always happens when I am interacting with it, usually doing something very simple (e.g. when I press the DVR button, or try to edit a timer).

Also, I can't seem to create more than 24 timers - it actually tells me I've reached the limit of timers. That seems like a ludicrously small number of timers for a 280 hour DVR. Please tell me this is something wrong with the hardware, because if this is a software isssue it's not even worth having the DVR.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

The low number of timers is a software issue. I'm also dismayed ad the lack of timers. I sold my TiVo when I bought the 942 and could only recreate about 1/3 my old TiVo season passes and wishlists in the 942. 

Anyone know if they are fixing this any time soon? I remember when I had a 508, they bumped the number of timers up after a few software revisions.

R.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm having the same problems as noticed in the first post. Must be a software problem.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I would appreciate it if you would communicate with "Bob" at advanced tech support. I spoke with him yesterday, and he felt that these problems were isolated to me. He suggested I disconnect my phone line or change to component. I think this is some sort of software issue because it occurred after 229.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

My 942 rebooted 3 times yesterday (3 other times during the week) while trying to dvr a ppv movie. I had no reboots or crashes before 229MAED-N


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

What type of TV are you using. "Bob" at Dish 942 support told me to use component instead of HDMI, thinking there could be some sort of compatibility issue. I doubt it though, because I had no problems until L229. I seem to have the same problem that you do, the box reboots only when there is some activity (e.g. I'm changing channels, hitting the DVR button, or a caller id pops up).


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Dish called again, and said it most probably has nothing to do with my tv, but could have something to do with off air signals, specifically the lowest channel number. The rep was very helpful and she asked me to keep track for a week or so when the reboots happen so they could see if a pattern exists. I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

I have the same problem. At 11 pm for the last two nites I get the reboot that lasts about 10 minutes


----------



## brzmkla (Aug 26, 2005)

a brand new subscriber to Dish (had installation done yesterday).
Having similar type of problem: I have reached the timer limit several times yesterday while playing with the unit (I first got the Limit reached message with only 6 timers... deleted one by one until had none, and the message was still up - had to do a manual reboot, and the limit would disappear only to reapper later at different number of limits, sometimes 7, sometimes 10 - I couldn't see a pattern, though). My 942 is NOT rebooting by itself, though.

This is a very annoying problem, and could mean going back to my trusted HDTivo if this issue is not fixed anytime soon


----------



## richardsp (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone get any resolution on this? I'm having the same problem too...


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have deduced that this message is supposed to come from one of two things: More than 96 timers, or more than 288 scheduled events from those timers, including upcoming skips. If either of these is maxed, you will be stopped when creating a timer. Personally, I think 96 timers is a little light, and 288 events is nowhere near enough, but that's not the whole problem anyway.

Lately I've found that the scheduled events list thinks it has 300 to 500 or more entries when I only count 275 or so, up to a max of 288. The incorrect count means that even if I delete something, it will still be over the limit. A reset usually fixes the count for me, but sometimes it messes up again right away.

This wasn't happening until the last couple of months. I think it's some kind of data corruption, but I don't want to do a factory reset and rebuild on my timers withou even knowing if it will help.

Although now that I think of it, I'm out of work right now, so I've got time, so maybe I'll try it during the day to see if it helps.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Dish told me to change the time of the overnight check for updates. Still having problems, though. Sometimes, when I turn channels, the picure goes to digital static and black screen alrernatiing (and no, the input on my tv isnt changing). A front panel reboot or sometimes changing channels (even though i can't see any info or picture on the screen) works


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm also having this problem with lack of timers that just all of a sudden hit at 20. I only have a handful of upcoming recordings (less than 100 as these are weekly broadcast HD or SD shows and we only have eight days of guide data).

I read above the limit as stated, but that should be a lot higher than what I currently am getting. Do I really have to do a reboot or a reset (not interested in doing a reset that clears out my lists)?

I talked to tech support today, and they are saying 280 upcoming events (not including skip). Basically, when I get home, I'll need to call them back if I can't schedule the timers so they can log a software issue.

Rasheed


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

rasheed said:


> I read above the limit as stated, but that should be a lot higher than what I currently am getting.


It's 288 items on the "daily schedule" including upcomming skips. If you have selected "Hide skip" you won't see the real number. If so, select "Show skip" and it'll show you the count I'm referring to. If, when you can't schedule a recording, it's still not showing 288 or more, then you probably have a different problem.



rasheed said:


> Do I really have to do a reboot or a reset (not interested in doing a reset that clears out my lists)?


For me, when the number is artificially high, a front panel reset temporarily fixes it. (Hold down the front panel power button for a 5 count, and wait a few minutes for it to come back.) That means no lost events, timers, recordings, or settings.

I'll keep an eye out to see if L280 has helped.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I ran into my first issue with the limit on timers last night. It blows my mind that this is even an issue. Why on earth would the techs put this sort of limit on the 942. My TiVo only had 80 hours of recording time and a full two weeks of guide data and I never ran into the same type of issue. I am not a happy camper right now. I have another issue, but I'll start a new thread for it.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

My timer problem went away magically. I have a guess there may have been some weird guide data, but no evidence of it. I am able to add timers again (at least for now).

Rasheed


----------

